# fabric for light box?



## tlbrooks (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm building a light box and want to know if anyone has suggestions on the fabric to use. Any kind of paper is out, just to fragile. I'm making one that I can take apart for easier storage. Do I want to go as thin as possible? Maybe a light weight nylon or very thin cotten? Also my wife has used a material called taffata, (sp?) Any thoughts from you that have built one? What has worked best for you? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Feb 6, 2009)

Many (most?) softboxes and scrims are made from rip-stop nylon.  But you can use all kinds of things... I've even seen white trashbags used.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 6, 2009)

Some people use one of those fold up laundry things. When I was thinking of building I found a few very cheap plans online.


----------



## tlbrooks (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine will be made out of 1/2" hardwood dowels with some scrap wood used for 
1-1/2" cubes for corner blocks. I'm going to drill three 1/2" holes into each corner block and than I can just plug the dowels into the holes. I'll have my wife sew whatever material I use into a 5 sided box to cover everything up. Should work fine just wasn't certain about which fabric to get.


----------



## talbot (Feb 8, 2009)

I made  one recently and used cheap white shower curtan bought from Woolworths, cost me £1.00.
regards, Bill


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 9, 2009)

Inexpensive white nylon.  You can get it from Joann's or Beverly Fabric.  There are plans for one made out of foam core board(light weight poster board), that will fold up to store.  The plans are in the summer 08 Woodturning Design magazine.


----------



## tlbrooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Took Art Fuldodger's suggestion and got some rip stop nylon. So far it looks like it will work great. Thanks to all.

Tom


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 14, 2009)

I second (or third) the rip stop nylon.
I've also used white shower curtain liner. (not the curtain, just the liner)
pretty cheap, thin enough to let light through, but still diffuses well.


----------

